# Hypo, not eaten and now asleep what do I do?



## Kiera Tuck (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi my two +1/2 year old boy was diagnosed with type one diabetes 1/8/16 so it's all new, I'm a little anxious as this hasn't happened before.... Long story sorry but any advice would be great.... my son has been ill with a cold these past few days. At dinner 5pm his BS was 13.2 and he was due to eat around 82g carbohydrates, so I gave him 1 unit novorapid. He didn't eat any dinner at all so he had a bath and in bed with supper by 6:15, he began having a screaming fit, shouting mama even though I was hugging him(over tired I thought) but his BS was down to 2.9 i gave him 30ml lucozade original - supper was to be Hot chocolate and peanutbutter on toast and raisins 56g carbohydrate. But he fell asleep whilst I was making it and wouldn't wake up to eat anything. 7pm his BS was 7.8 now what do I do?? Do I test BS again in an hour, do i try to wake him and get him to eat a banana or something because his next meal is in 11-12 hours! Will his BS drop again with no food in him? Or will he be OK?


----------



## Owen (Aug 26, 2016)

Kiera Tuck said:


> Hi my two +1/2 year old boy was diagnosed with type one diabetes 1/8/16 so it's all new, I'm a little anxious as this hasn't happened before.... Long story sorry but any advice would be great.... my son has been ill with a cold these past few days. At dinner 5pm his BS was 13.2 and he was due to eat around 82g carbohydrates, so I gave him 1 unit novorapid. He didn't eat any dinner at all so he had a bath and in bed with supper by 6:15, he began having a screaming fit, shouting mama even though I was hugging him(over tired I thought) but his BS was down to 2.9 i gave him 30ml lucozade original - supper was to be Hot chocolate and peanutbutter on toast and raisins 56g carbohydrate. But he fell asleep whilst I was making it and wouldn't wake up to eat anything. 7pm his BS was 7.8 now what do I do?? Do I test BS again in an hour, do i try to wake him and get him to eat a banana or something because his next meal is in 11-12 hours! Will his BS drop again with no food in him? Or will he be OK?


Keep an eye on his blood, don't forget you can call 111 st any time. The Lucozade is not going to last without back up from slow acting carbs


----------



## AJLang (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi I don't mean to contradict Owen but the Lucozade could possibly work without extra carbs. I know that it will be a long night for you but I would suggest checking BG level every 1-2 hours and correct if necessary.


----------



## Kiera Tuck (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you, I thought his BS might not stay up without slow release carbs. I shall set my alarm every hour to see how it reacting then try waking him about 10 ish to eat a small banana and drink some milk. I guess it's all a learning curve at this point. I just need to keep control don't panic and make myself ill!!!! Thank you x


----------



## Owen (Aug 26, 2016)

Kiera Tuck said:


> Thank you, I thought his BS might not stay up without slow release carbs. I shall set my alarm every hour to see how it reacting then try waking him about 10 ish to eat a small banana and drink some milk. I guess it's all a learning curve at this point. I just need to keep control don't panic and make myself ill!!!! Thank you x


In my own experience I needed the slow release as will. But I am a large adult. I am working all night so if you need someone to lean on feel free. The Lucozade may be enough given his age, but don't be frightened to check.


----------



## Radders (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't know whether this is still advised, but it is possible to absorb glucose through the gums. If he doesn't want to wake up and eat, if you can rub honey or syrup on his gums that's a way of getting some sugar into him. 
When I was on MDI I had some rotten hypos but my Other half found I would accept a straw in a Ribena carton and drink as a reflex, even when unable to speak so that could also be a possible thing to try. Hope he is ok.


----------



## Kiera Tuck (Aug 26, 2016)

I have glucogel i can use if he's not waking up to eat.9pm he was 5.1. Just now he's 3.8 more lucozade given and a bite of a banana....  I think it's going to be a long night doing this.


----------



## Owen (Aug 26, 2016)

Try and get him to have a biscuit or something similar, the banana will last longer than Lucozade, but can still be fast acting. Hopefully the insulin should start clearing soon.


----------



## Kiera Tuck (Aug 26, 2016)

Great news he's up at 12.2, high I know but that's normal for bed time usually after supper. He should be fine through the night with the lantus working on him. I'm still going to check him every 2 hours just to be on the safe side.
Thank you all for your advice and support. I shall let you all know how he's doing in the morning x


----------



## Owen (Aug 26, 2016)

Great news


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 27, 2016)

Great news indeed


----------



## Owen (Aug 27, 2016)

Ironically, just had to help T1 with 1.9, in quite a bad way. Gonna be a long night


----------



## Kiera Tuck (Aug 27, 2016)

My son slept right through all the finger prick, he just gave a grumble.
His BS slowly dropped over the hours but not low enough for any more intervention. 
He's full of beans, filling his face with breakfast,  I on the other hand feel like I've been clubbing it...  It's going to be a hard day for me, I really need sleep. 
Again thank you for the advice and support xxx


----------



## grovesy (Aug 27, 2016)

Glad he is back to his normal self!


----------



## Ljc (Aug 27, 2016)

What a worrying night you've had.  Glad to hear he's back to his old self now .
I hope you manage to get a little rest today.


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 28, 2016)

Unfortunately you will get nights like that sometimes 

With children it is extremely easy to over correct a hypo, and they don't usually need any slow acting carbs after the glucose.  That isn't advised any more.

When my daughter is hypo in the night I give her undiluted Ribena, she will suck a straw without waking up properly and because it isn't diluted a few sucks is enough!


----------

